# Martinique to the Grenadines Charter



## richard l (Jan 11, 2014)

We've booked a large cat out of Martinique for a 28 days starting June 3rd. We've enjoyed many 7 day charters but one of our goals for this trip is to get a taste of living instead of vacationing on the water. Our tentative plan is to explore Martinique and then mosey down to St Lucia, St Vincent, Grenadines (probably exclude Grenada) and then back to Martinique. St Lucia and the Grenadines sound like a must see from the comments of others. I've seen mixed opinions on St Vincent and very little regarding Martinique. I apologize in advance if my questions make this thread to broad in scope, but I would appreciate any input on the following:

1. Is our general itinerary to aggressive for a leisurely tour? We are hoping that we will have time to stay a few days in one place if the mood strikes us. Usually not practical on a 7 day charter.

2. Friends would like to join us at some point in the middle of the the trip probably while we are in the Grenadines. If they fly into St Vincent or Grenada would it be easy for them to arrange water transportation to wherever we may be?

3. Will my ATT cell phone work down there? If so is the coverage good or spotty?

4. Sailing conditions for this area in June.

5. Any thoughts on the differences between 7 and 28 days that I should contemplate would also be helpful.

Thanks in advance. Cheers!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

This my cruising area.

You are in the beginning of hurricane season so check the weather on a DAILY basis. I suspect your charter company will have some kind of plan to follow in the event of a named storm.

Re your friends joining you almost every island has an airstrip. Fly rather than use a ferry.

Martinique is a great cruising area, I am in one of my favorite anchorages there as I write this, Grande Anse d'Arlet.

Cell phone coverage is great but you need a GSM phone.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

TQA said:


> This my cruising area.
> Martinique is a great cruising area, I am in one of my favorite anchorages there as I write this, Grande Anse d'Arlet.
> .


I was there in December and snapped this picture of a rainbow on a monohull.. I meant to cruise by them when we left and see if there was a name on the boat so I could share. I'd love if someone had a picture of a rainbow on our boat like this. Maybe you see them there.. and could pass along. I don't know if it was a local boat or if someone was living on it.. Seemed pretty quiet.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Number 7 post on my way to 10


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Number 9 post on my way to 10 so I can post a fricken link.l. Geeze...


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

My number 10 post... Link to picture coming soon....


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

Ohh.. Wait a minute... Here ya go.


----------



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

I took my family from St. Vincent to Greneda in June a couple years ago. Fantastic trip. Resources on Greneda seem more substantial than on St. Vincent. There is an airport - I believe - in Canouan where your friends could fly in. We spent 9 days traveling between both locations and missed alot. We spent 2 days exploring St. Vincent, then to Bequoia, Canouan, Tobago Cays, Union, Carriccou, and finally Greneda (I know I spell many island names incorrectly). We hit one tough squall on the trip - otherwise nice weather. I hope this helps.


----------



## Yachtjuno (May 26, 2013)

We spent last winter cruising that area, but going from South to North. Its a very easy sail. I think the best islands are in the Grenadines in the south but if you like the high life try St Barths. My favourite is Barbuda for the best beach we have ever seen and the Tobago Cays for snorkelling. You can't go wrong - just avoid St Martin which in my opinion is awful.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

OK a couple of pics to get you lot going.



















A BIG lionfish and rainbow. Remember No Rain No Rainbows.


----------

